# Eclipse hood/light/filter??



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

My mom found an awesome deal on a aquarium set up at a garage sale today. She paid $25 for a 37 gallon aquarium, wood stand, hood, lights, filter, never used heater, and absolutly everything else you could possible need to run it. There was also a python vac, which I was really wanting. It had all the instruction manuals too, which I think are quite handy. The hood/filter/lighting unit is an Eclipse 3 I believe. Is the lighting in there worth anything? Could it support a planted tank? How about the filter?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Eclipse 3 Specifications:

- Fits any 12"x30" Aquarium (20, 29, 37 Gallon)
- Includes All filtration media
- Includes 2-24" 18W T8 Fluorescent Bulbs
- Water Flow: 250 Gallons per Hour

If this is in fact true, and the bulb is 18 watts, then you might be able to sustain low light plants. Is your tank tall? The general rule is 3-5 watts per gallon.

If you take your total wattage and divide it by your tank size, then you get the amount of watt per gallon. To determine how much watts you'll need, multiply your tank size by three, and you'll get the minimal amount of watts you need.

I don't really like that filter because of the gph, its only turning your tank water over like 6 times. I like extra filtration though. You might be interested in getting another little filter and running it alongside of that one. But I'm sure you'll be fine with the one you have.

What a deal though!!! I'll definitely be hitting up garage sales more now.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome deal. Even better than the one I got on my 29g! A 37 gallon tank is pretty tall so it's going to be an expensive proposition to get to high lighting conditions. Things like java fern and java moss should still be just fine, though. 

You should probably look into adding more filtration, though.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

I use an Eclipse system and I am not dissatisfied at all. I have 2x15W T8 lamps which are sufficient for a shallow 15 gallon tank; in fact, I bought some cabomba caroliniana and even that stuff grows nicely. Your light is not as strong, but if you stick with anubias and java moss/fern you can easily create a nice setup.

The filter is a love-it-or-hate-it. I like the biowheel for now, but for those who don't it is easily replacable with filter material of your choice. The filter cartridges are pretty crappy. They contain activated carbon (get it out there - more harm than use) and not much else. Fortunately, they can be easily replaced with e.g Elite Hush 55 filter foam ($4.95 and can be used forever). For my tank, the filter outlet created way too much surface agitation. But this can be easily avoided by wrapping some foam (what's still in your Elite Hushh 55 pack ) around the outlet.

All in all, the Eclipse systems are very decent considering that they are convenience solutions.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I had an Eclipse in my 29 and had no problems with it. I did have it planted with the lights that came with it in the begining and did ok. Not great but ok. I would change out the bulbs since you also don't know how long the other person used them. They might be due for a change anyway. You can pick up good bulbs for about $15 each so it won't be too bad.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

250 GPH should be adequate for a properly stocked and maintained aquarium. If you wanted to really push the stocking limits or slack on cleaning, then you may want more filtration, but your current setup should be more than enough. The marineland filters are great!


----------

